# Siracha Production stoppage



## redwood carlos (Dec 14, 2013)

[h2]*Sriracha shipments have been put on hold by California health regulators in order to inspect a new manufacturing process of the popular hot chili sauce. Foodies, chefs, and businesses are all fired up.*[/h2]
According to Food Production Daily, a trade publication, regulators agree that no one has ever complained of getting sick from eating the sauce and that there’s no need for a recall. Instead, they blamed a new manufacturing process at a new plant as the reason to inspect whether the uncooked sauce could be a medium for harmful microbial growth.

What  do our resident experts think could be the base issue for the shutdown and inspection?


----------



## cliffcarter (Dec 14, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> ...What  do our resident experts think could be the base issue for the shutdown and inspection?


Complaints from the cranky neighbors or perhaps the SEIU?


----------

